# What do you guys drive?



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Like the title says. Post pics if you got em. Here's what my baby used to look like, now she's back to stock cause I'm getting a bike.
















Here's my modlist, my wife showed it so it's got her name on the modlist:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

currently i drive a 93 nissan maxima (still in school)
and a 2001 honda cbr f4i.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice! I wish I had enough money to get that bike. I want something that still looks modern, but I don't want to spend alot. The bikes I have on my shopping list are either a mid 90's cbr600, zx7r, or a yzf600, or a SV650s. I found some great deals on used racebikes, and I wouldn't mind one that's a little banged-up cause this will be my first bike and I'll probably drop it a couple times anyway.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i have a stock 97 civic ex coupe... it gets me around


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish I could get out of my car without being upside down so I can get a car that just gets me around. The value of WRX's has dropped so much that alot of us can't get out of them.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm kind of glad i didnt get the STi.... even though it's an awesome car i couldnt get myself to hand in my car and take on high car payments and insane insurance costs...

maybe when i get out of college


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

I drive an 01 silverado z71, I love my truck


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

F-150 Harley Davidson Truck


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

loaf187 said:


> I drive an 01 silverado z71, I love my truck


 94 Here Though, w/Chip and and a throttle body spacer.
It gets up and goes...just not past the gast stations :laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow,Ralf. I've never seen an R1 without a fairing. Looks good.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a 2004 Monte Carlo SS...
and a 2004 TrailBlazer... yes an SUV.
I love it though, cuz it has a tv, dvd player, XM radio and wireless headphones.
not to mention tons of other sh*t.
But, it's great cuz 2 kids will always watch a movie and one always listens to XM.
So I never have to hear anything from them :laugh: 
It's wonderful :nod:


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Highly modified 1985 Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

delirium said:


> I have a 2004 Monte Carlo SS...
> and a 2004 TrailBlazer... yes an SUV.
> I love it though, cuz it has a tv, dvd player, XM radio and wireless headphones.
> not to mention tons of other sh*t.
> ...


 You have Kids ? Wow , very Hot Mom ....oops Sorry


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

delirium said:


> But, it's great cuz 2 kids will always watch a movie and one always listens to XM.
> So I never have to hear anything from them :laugh:
> It's wonderful :nod:


I hear you. I have lcd's mounted in my headrests and my 4 year old daughter doesn't make a peep when she's watching a movie or playing videogames. God that makes long drives bearable.

ZMonte85- Nice Monty! What times are you running?

edit for teh speeling.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

yep...I have 3 girls...
14, 13 and 8.
I'm old Harley







32.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > But, it's great cuz 2 kids will always watch a movie and one always listens to XM.
> ...


 mine is a pull down.
but it's great isn't it?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

delirium said:


> yep...I have 3 girls...
> 14, 13 and 8.
> I'm old Harley :laugh: 32.


 Old ???Nope ...........Dope ???? Yes Please


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya it is. I don't know how I got along without it. Heck, when my wife goes shopping I just sit in the car and play videogames.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Ya it is. I don't know how I got along without it. Heck, when my wife goes shopping I just sit in the car and play videogames.


 must be a guy thing, my hubby does that too lol


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > yep...I have 3 girls...
> ...










your crazy :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I drive a crappy looking 89 Taurus, while Filo gets the fun vehicle. He's driving around his 4x4 '87 Isuzu Trooper II... He's riding on 32's on his "new" chrome wheels.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

range rover vogue se.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

be careful with racebikes. yeah they're cheaper because they've been bent up and wrecked and raced. engine might be bad, frame could be slanted and not straight... just too many things to worry about. i'd rather spend the extra money and not have to worry about something going wrong. i know it doesnt matter, even a sport bike thats not a track bike could be unsafe, but buying a used bike that was made just for racing and track and has been wrecked just to save money







. i'll rather just save myself than money


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

I drive a 97 m3. Its nice, but I am looking to buy something else. The handling is great! .98 I just want something with more than 240 hp.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HEHE, this is me!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Going up the small hill


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's the only picture I have that shows all my transportation... Cheesy picture, but you get the point.

2001 ZX-6R, 2000 M Coupe, and 92 Civic VX (high mileage commuter).


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

A better picture of the M...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You are lucky to have a commuter car :nod:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

98 grand cherokee 5.2l. kn, flowmaster, mopar chip, tv's soon










my next car is a different story tho


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a highly modified 1995 hyndia Accent. This things runs 20's with no sweat. It is a teal color to boot!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

isnt 20 second cars...kinda slow?

i think ur joking cuz im laughing kinda hard


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

of course he's joking


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Going up the small hill


 Good Ole Californian Dirt/mountain roads...
Something we dont got out here....


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

not my daily driver, but its my favourite car I've had.

My daily driver is a 95 monte carlo z34


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

markley02 said:


> I drive a 97 m3. Its nice, but I am looking to buy something else. The handling is great! .98 I just want something with more than 240 hp.


 pic please


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

skelator said:


> A better picture of the M...


 damn nice car men and i like your bike too


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

remyo said:


> markley02 said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a 97 m3. Its nice, but I am looking to buy something else. The handling is great! .98 I just want something with more than 240 hp.
> ...


will post a pic when i am at work tomorrow. I must agree, I like the M coupe too. Also, nice daytona jimbo! I had a v6 daytona back in the day


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ya'll know what I drive.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

this is what i drive








its a pacific 26" mountain bike
problem is there aint no mountais around here :laugh: 
its alot easier to peddle around with that mower trailer of mine than with that old huffy cruiser i had :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i totalled my car yesterday s o i aint got sh*t...but a chest contusion and cuts all over my waist and arms...

asn ppl cannot driver


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My first car is going to be a Toyota Celica GTS...2004..I got tha money..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would show mine but i dont want to make people jelous


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

where did myfamous quote go u butthead


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> where did myfamous quote go u butthead










i decided i like you
u make me laugh
so i will torment someone else


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur so sweat

i could just eat u...but im fasting


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a 1990 chevy cavalier and a 2003 Kawasaki ZZr 600


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a 99 chrysler sebring coupe. You can see the ass end of it here.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

2003 nissan sentra.. formally turbo'd .. turbo became victim to the piranha fund


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> this is what i drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahha, it's cool. Anything is better than rolling Nikes.



K fizzly said:


> i totalled my car yesterday s o i aint got sh*t...but a chest contusion and cuts all over my waist and arms...


Dude, that sucks. I hope you heal up fast.


aaron07_20 said:


> My first car is going to be a Toyota Celica GTS...2004..I got tha money..


Are you planning on modding the car or keeping it stock? If you're gonna mod it I'd find something else man. There are alot of other cars out there for the same price that are head and shoulders above the Celica as far as performance. But if you want the car because you like how it's then go for it. My mom had a GTS and I used to take it out when she was out f town. There wasn't a single aspect of the car that I thought was impressive. She later traded it in for an RSX, and even though I don't like fwd it is a pretty fun car, and the tranny on that thing is the best I've ever felt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My hoopty ride is a 91 camry


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> My hoopty ride is a 91 camry


 It's ok, my wife had a 87 Camry that she loved.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

chevy Tahoe


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

'96 Skylark.

-PK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > My hoopty ride is a 91 camry
> ...


 Oh I love my car dont get me wrong, probably because its my first, its just in no comparison to everyone's here.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Evo VIII, and on weekends Formula Vee.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> ZMonte85- Nice Monty! What times are you running?


 Untuned 13.3 @ 103mph, haven't had it back to the track since I got a new carb and tuned the car. Should be high 12s.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > ZMonte85- Nice Monty! What times are you running?
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > ZMonte85- Nice Monty! What times are you running?
> ...


 I'm guessing that you no longer have an L69 in there.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

99 Civic Si
Painted by me and my cousin in his shop, it used to be black
(Its not fast, but i enjoy my original masterpiece)
lets see if this works:
EDIT---
f*ck imagestation





































Here ya go guys:


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a 1981 Toyota turdcel.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> My hoopty ride is a 91 camry


 Don't make fun of the camry, you have a great car. I drive a '92 camry w/ 313600 miles on it and it has never been in the shop for anything but maintenance. My parents owned it since it came off the truck and I got it for free at 242000, because they felt bad for charging me for with all the miles. The guy at the dealerlship told me that it would go 550000. So,


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

fixed pics


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

killerbee said:


> fixed pics


 Nice paint Job Killer


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > fixed pics
> ...


 Thank u....post pics of your stang


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

modified EVOLUTION VIII


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

my baby chevy z71, for work ford f150, just bought my wife a toyota highlander..nice little suv


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how fast does ur car run quarters posieden....and how much money u put into it..how old are u?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

> Also, nice daytona jimbo! I had a v6 daytona back in the day


I use to have a v-6 daytona as well. damn a413 tranny


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i drive a silver car


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

'01 STS

done a couple small aesthetic things since this pic, but here she is:


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

and from the back


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have but dont drive yet(i turned 16 yesterday get my license in 30 days) a 1993 4x4 toyota pickup. It needs shocks and all the fluids changed, i also need a new ebrake cable cuz mine is snapped and need to work on the rear brakes. The thing is my dad gets parts at toyota cost and i have no lahbor cost lol.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Killerbee, why hide the plates?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Red Chevrolet Lumina 94








Chouin


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

da bike









-obie


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > My hoopty ride is a 91 camry
> ...


 Some dealers will tell you a car will go for "infinite" miles....Doesnt make it true.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

nova said:


> I have a 1981 Toyota turdcel.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Yeah, but it already has frickin 313600 miles on it. More than most other cars could dream of reaching......imbecile.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Summer Ride 01 M Roadster Stock and soon to have 04 Ducati 998s FE, Winter Ride 02 Ford Ranger, with all boltons available.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I refuse to de-evolve my car into a drag racer. My evo is being set up for the track as i live on the foothills of leguna seca. I put about 5K into it the last 3 months... im 23 if it matters. I have been unable to get it custom tuned because im trying to save up for christmas. After that im just adding a Zeal suspension and some light body touch ups and its being garaged.
I just gave my 01 monte carlo ss to my brother (birdman) over the summer.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > My hoopty ride is a 91 camry
> ...


 My car was previously owned by my great aunt's brother-in-law.







In other words he's old and didnt travel much so, when I got the car last year it only had 54k miles on it. And now it only has 55k. Its a great car, like you said, never had any problems. Just was saying it wasnt in comparison to the more fancier, done out cars.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > My hoopty ride is a 91 camry
> ...


 Hahahaha....and you beleived him? 90% of all car salesmen are RUTHLESS liars. Besides. You will be lucky if that thing hits 400,000 miles.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I drive a 2g eclipse


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just went over the the mitsubishi/nissan dealership to check out the new MR they had... it was presold the day it got there, but they had a a 1996 300zx twin turbo with T tops 250 miles for 47K.. OMG... so beutiful, The 300z roadster caught my eye too.. in person its amazing, and leasing it i would be paying $100 less a month then i am for my evo. Way tempting.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I just went over the the mitsubishi/nissan dealership to check out the new MR they had... it was presold the day it got there, but they had a a 1996 300zx twin turbo with T tops 250 miles for 47K.. OMG... so beutiful, The 300z roadster caught my eye too.. in person its amazing, and leasing it i would be paying $100 less a month then i am for my evo. Way tempting.


 I would maybe pay half that for the Z car. Even with 250 miles, it is NOT worth 47K dollars. I would like you to convince me otherwise. They are nice cars, but not $50,000 nice, even if it had 0 miles on it.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I drive a 95 white Corvette with an LT1 thats been stroked to a 383ci. The motor has the stock 4 bolt main block, with a milodon (deep sump) oil pan, milodon windage tray, with high volume pickup, Eagle forged steel 4340 crank, eagle forged (shot peened) H-Beam Rods, JE forged pistons (had the inside of the flat top CNC machined to elimnate hot spots), Stock LT1 heads that have had a MAJOR porting and polishing job done (with 3 angle valves), crane gold roller rockers, 1 piece chromoly pushrods, titanium reatiners, Cam custom grounded from ClaySmith (with .596 valve lift on ECU!!







), ECU programed and tuned by Dyno Shop in Santee, San Diego







(same with MSD6)









http://www.carphoto.net/

BTW: Too many mods to list but BBK 58mm throttle body, had the intake manifold ported to 58mm, bigger MAF housing, aeromotive adjustable fuel regulator, Bosch 36lbs/hr fuel injectors, NGK cold temp spark plugs, MSD 8.5mm Super Conductor wires, Hooker Super Comp long tube/equal length headers, new OEM opti-spark distributor, new OEM water pump, Oh and BTW theres a 150hp dry shot by Nitrous Oxiode Systems set up, and the Cam from Claysmith is a Nitrous Cam!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much horse and wuts the quarter nitrous


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

damn...........see last time i checked hp (was on my g-tech pro competition) was 509.9 rwhp (on 75hp of nitrous) and it was when i ran a [email protected] 126mph at carlsbad, then they kicked me off for no roll bar







but this was back in nov of 2003. Now im running a 150hp shot, and have had my heads ported and polished, and my ecu reprogramed with a new cam


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


 Good guess.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> damn...........see last time i checked hp (was on my g-tech pro competition) was 509.9 rwhp (on 75hp of nitrous) and it was when i ran a [email protected] 126mph at carlsbad, then they kicked me off for no roll bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The G-tech is off. There is NO WAY you would be making 435 RWHP even with a 383 on STOCK LT1 casting. Mabe now however.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Yea especially when the G-Tech measures rwhp by accelometers, but im going off what it says, with the correct weight of the vehicle programmed in. I ahvent had my car dynoed since it left San Diego after having the ECU reflashed for the first time, back then with the new motor (not as modified as it is now) was putting about 315 rwhp, but now were running nitrous, better heads, other minor mods, and 100 octane gas from 76 :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Yea especially when the G-Tech measures rwhp by accelometers, but im going off what it says, with the correct weight of the vehicle programmed in. I ahvent had my car dynoed since it left San Diego after having the ECU reflashed for the first time, back then with the new motor (not as modified as it is now) was putting about 315 rwhp, but now were running nitrous, better heads, other minor mods, and 100 octane gas from 76 :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nitrous is soo bad for your engine.. you really cant sell a car that has tons of nos shooting through its veins. On the other hand there are alot of innovative new solutions to add some major HP. Im considering the Worksrally water/methanol injection kit for the evo. Uses the factory Intercooler sprayer resoirvoir and injects a mix of 50/50 atomized water/ methanol. This creates such a major cooling effect that you can run some serious advanced timing. When tuned, the effect of running a 50/50 split is the same difference between 91 octane and 116 octane. Plus it only increases efficiency and safety in your engine as the whole purpose is to completely irradicate knock.

Im going to guess once im tuned i should be around 340AHP to the wheels on a standard dyno. AWD has a fixed 25% drivetrain loss. But the acceleration of AWD more then makes up for the loss. Check out the Car and driver shoot out.. The fastest shop cars in the country there to compete. In 0-60 accleration there was a two way tie between the brand new twin turbo hennesy venom and the vishnu tuning evo.. everyone else was off the mark. Of course... that car had a lap time 8 seconds faster.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> nitrous is soo bad for your engine.. you really cant sell a car that has tons of nos shooting through its veins. On the other hand there are alot of innovative new solutions to add some major HP. Im considering the Worksrally water/methanol injection kit for the evo. Uses the factory Intercooler sprayer resoirvoir and injects a mix of 50/50 atomized water/ methanol. This creates such a major cooling effect that you can run some serious advanced timing. When tuned, the effect of running a 50/50 split is the same difference between 91 octane and 116 octane. Plus it only increases efficiency and safety in your engine as the whole purpose is to completely irradicate knock.


Yeah, nitrous is bad, horrible stuff and is worse on your car than FI is.

And tell me friends, how is a PROPERLY set up nitrous system any worse and an FI system?









This is especially rediculous because the engine is BUILT specifically for nitrous.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

here it is if you havent seen it before.

1986 fleetwood brougham. its got everything xcept a sunroof.








goes really fast and uses lots of gas.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

oh yeah did i mention it was the longest car made?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> nitrous is soo bad for your engine..


You're kidding right? How is nitrous any different than other forms of forced induction?


Poseidon X said:


> Im going to guess once im tuned i should be around 340AHP to the wheels on a standard dyno.


What mods, and on what dyno?


Poseidon X said:


> AWD has a fixed 25% drivetrain loss. But the acceleration of AWD more then makes up for the loss.


Awd will make a difference off the line but from a roll there's no advantage to awd.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I drive a 95 white Corvette with an LT1 thats been stroked to a 383ci. The motor has the stock 4 bolt main block, with a milodon (deep sump) oil pan, milodon windage tray, with high volume pickup, Eagle forged steel 4340 crank, eagle forged (shot peened) H-Beam Rods, JE forged pistons (had the inside of the flat top CNC machined to elimnate hot spots), Stock LT1 heads that have had a MAJOR porting and polishing job done (with 3 angle valves), crane gold roller rockers, 1 piece chromoly pushrods, titanium reatiners, Cam custom grounded from ClaySmith (with .596 valve lift on ECU!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, that's a nice modlist. Do you do alot of the mods yourself? I've done all of my mods, including a few that weren't on my old modlist. I have to add portmatched exhaust manifold, portmatched up-pipe to manifold, portmatched turbo to up-pipe, ported and polished turbo, and a few other goodies.

killerbee- Nice car man. I like the clean look. I can't stand the cars that look like they're going into battle in a MaddMaxx movie.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > nitrous is soo bad for your engine..
> ...


 Exactly....people really need to know that the same thing that gives them power with their turbos and superchargers is the same thing with nitrous...the oxygen. Generly, nitrous systems have more safety precautions than FI set ups. How many people with FI systems have a switch that shuts off your turbo/SC when the fuel pressure drops/runs lean?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nitrous systems are sometimes bad for your engines because they can cause you to run your engine SUPER lean during high revving racing--NOT GOOD. The cheap systems dont have a shutoff...for lean conditions.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

actually. huge difference. With a turbo, all the air is accounted for by the mass air flow sensor. The A/F ratio is then tuned to a safe limit in which knock is very rare.

Are you saying that when using nitrous.. you can account for the exact A/F ratio? Its all over the charts! Sure it can be done right.. but 95% of people running it are not doing it right. There is only one evo in the usa that runs nitrous.. and it runs a 9.7 1/4mile.. and is daily driven, and completely street legal as a daily driver with a full interior.

Your turbo will never run lean if its tuned. I use a hallman MBC for pinpoint acurate boost control. It never flinches, same boost every time. My boost gauge warns me at 1.8bar and i push it to 1.95bar. The minute you release or hesitate on the accelerator, the vacumm tells the recirculation valved to dumped compressed air. So your only going to run lean if your hitting over boost.



> Awd will make a difference off the line but from a roll there's no advantage to awd.


Who drags from a roll? Thats not racing. Its from a stop, and it definately has a mega impact while driving. Coming out of turn you have more rubber on the ground.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Nitrous systems are sometimes bad for your engines because they can cause you to run your engine SUPER lean during high revving racing--NOT GOOD. The cheap systems dont have a shutoff...for lean conditions.


 an FPSS is chump change, you would be an idiot not to get one. You have less a chance of running lean with nitrouse and this set up, than an FI set up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> actually. huge difference. With a turbo, all the air is accounted for by the mass air flow sensor. The A/F ratio is then tuned to a safe limit in which knock is very rare.
> 
> Are you saying that when using nitrous.. you can account for the exact A/F ratio? Its all over the charts! Sure it can be done right.. but 95% of people running it are not doing it right. There is only one evo in the usa that runs nitrous.. and it runs a 9.7 1/4mile.. and is daily driven, and completely street legal as a daily driver with a full interior.
> 
> ...


You are kidding right? A/F ratio all over the charts? I can tell you my EXACT A/F ratio while running nitrous, and while not running nitrous. With nitrous, the fuel part of the ratio is simply upped to compensate for the extra oxygen released from the N20 (measuring intake charge vs WB02). It's not off the chart, you just need to learn how to read it. You can tune nitrouse as well, and 99.9999% of nitrous failures are due to a weakness in th engine, i.e. cast parts + too large of shot, like pushing too much boost on a system not built up to par. In a proper nitrous system, you will never run lean unless you have a crazy bottle pressure or a safety item fails, which I personally have never seen. Just because 95% of people running nitrous, do not know what they are doing, doesn't mean you have to downplay the whole system itself.

EDIT: oh yeah, you don't have more rubber on the ground, you have more rubber on the ground with power going to it....however, AWD has its downsides as well...such as parasistic loss and the added weight, which always effects the car. AWD has advantages with corner exit speed because of the additional traction from the front wheels as at the perfect apex, the rear wheels are just barely beginning to slide or "drift." IMO they are equall in handling, but RWD > AWD in drag racing. Please try to argue this point with me too.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Nitrous systems are sometimes bad for your engines because they can cause you to run your engine SUPER lean during high revving racing--NOT GOOD. The cheap systems dont have a shutoff...for lean conditions.


 Also, that risk is greatly reduced using a wet system as well.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a 95 white Corvette with an LT1 thats been stroked to a 383ci. The motor has the stock 4 bolt main block, with a milodon (deep sump) oil pan, milodon windage tray, with high volume pickup, Eagle forged steel 4340 crank, eagle forged (shot peened) H-Beam Rods, JE forged pistons (had the inside of the flat top CNC machined to elimnate hot spots), Stock LT1 heads that have had a MAJOR porting and polishing job done (with 3 angle valves), crane gold roller rockers, 1 piece chromoly pushrods, titanium reatiners, Cam custom grounded from ClaySmith (with .596 valve lift on ECU!!
> ...


 Did you do the porting yourself as well?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> here it is if you havent seen it before.
> 
> 1986 fleetwood brougham. its got everything xcept a sunroof.:nod:
> goes really fast and uses lots of gas.


 Must be hard manuvering that thing around.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> oh yeah did i mention it was the longest car made?:nod:


 I believe the stretch limosine was


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah did i mention it was the longest car made?:nod:
> ...


 I think he was refering to from the factory, limo's are modified.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> My hoopty ride is a 91 camry


 ppsshh..and you call yourself a republican?!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wuts the quarter nitrous


 god i hope u didnt get the sti or any performance car matter of fact


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

NITROUS IS NOT BAD FOR YOUR CAR WHEN PROPERLY SETUP! now my engine is built for nitrous oxiode. My Cam makes extra HP cause the duration of the lobes were grounded for Nitrous use. The only difference that nitrous makes on a car, then the other types of forced induction, is that nitrous gives you instant HP! in a blink of an eye you have 150hp and lbs of torque going through your rods/crank/ whole motor! in a blink of an eye! but read the other posts! my car is built to withstand punishment! and since reading my own post, ima go put a 300hp shot on





















and f*ckin rip ass!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Oh and BTW lol have you seen my car? look at my rear bumper after 4 days of driving it, and tell me what color it is. LOL ask my mechanic if my car runs lean, acuse you can smeel the RICHness from a mile away. My car reg is setup for nitrous, my injectors supply the extra fuel for nitrous, my pistons were machined to elimante hotspots as the compression ratio rises, which in return rises the temps of your motor, and did we forget about the extra external fuel pump? the one that amkes the whinning noise like if my car was a jet about to take off? but they did say a C4's cockpit resembles an F14 fighter jets cockpit. Just strap on into the sparco seat, grab onto the steering wheel, have your rpm set on the tach w/ shift light, and unscrew the bottle, flip the switch, and go full throttle on a 383 that "neck snapping acceleration!" (btw: you kinda gota go full throttle after 3,300rpms.........safety precaution.........wouldnt want 150hp/lbs of torque going through your rotating assembly in the blink on an eye under 3,000rpms lol :laugh: )


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Besides that everyone puts a good point though, everybody gets an "A" for doing their research and homework!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i always thought nitrous wasn't good too until i really got into cars. it's not bad at all unless you shoot a 200 shot onto like a stock civic motor


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i do it the old way i walk no car no bike thank god i live close to my campus


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

three horse geo tracker


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im not disagreeing with that... with a proper setup, yes its fine, but a proper setup is not cheap. First of all.. a wide band 02 sensor.. the ONLY way to properly check your A/F ratio is $800 by it self for a decent one. Secondly.. AEM EMS? completely tuned? add on what another $1300. We havent even touched the nitrous yet. Thre is a 1100 hp+ viper here in the carmel valley with a mega nitrous setup with a completely titanium rebuild. This is a huge difference when your talking about a setup like this, and someone who just throws some no2 on their civic. Unfortunately this guy takes this car out on leguna seca, and cant even come out of a turn without slidding off the track. He should try drifting tha thing instead.

Now if you want to really go crazy, you can run CO2 across your turbo intercooler and nitrous with 100% methanol injection


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Im not disagreeing with that... with a proper setup, yes its fine, but a proper setup is not cheap. First of all.. a wide band 02 sensor.. the ONLY way to properly check your A/F ratio is $800 by it self for a decent one. Secondly.. AEM EMS? completely tuned? add on what another $1300. We havent even touched the nitrous yet. Thre is a 1100 hp+ viper here in the carmel valley with a mega nitrous setup with a completely titanium rebuild. This is a huge difference when your talking about a setup like this, and someone who just throws some no2 on their civic. Unfortunately this guy takes this car out on leguna seca, and cant even come out of a turn without slidding off the track. He should try drifting tha thing instead.
> 
> Now if you want to really go crazy, you can run CO2 across your turbo intercooler and nitrous with 100% methanol injection


 WB02's are the best form of checking the A/F ratio, yes, but for nitrous, the ratio before the mixture is burned and after are different. When you check the A/F using the intake charge it will be less, but when using the WB02's it will be higher because N20 releases oxygen when burnt. It is just good to have 2 perspective on the subject, instead of just saying the A/F ratio is say 14.7 at all times, when in reality, the system is doing a lower A/F ratio. I think we are on the same page.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

'78 ford F-150. it's currently getting painted


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> '78 ford F-150. it's currently getting painted :laugh:


 whats wrong with the two tone look


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I drive a 89 F-150
6" Suspension Lift
35" Cepeck's
the 351 Windsor is currently being bored and will be a 383 windsor
new pistons,rods,mains,crank, etc.,etc. haha

I also have a 99 GSXR-750 that I am painting right now, pics soon to come


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

03 Hyundai Elantra. I didn't want a performance car just something that would last a long long time and I hate the look's of the Toyota Corola so it was the obvious choice.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

1994 Honda Civic EX, not much but it gets me around.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Your turbo will never run lean if its tuned.


You have no idea what you're talking about. First off, your turbo doesn't run lean. No matter what EM you use this statement is false. Even with a simple piggyback that allows your ecu to still pull timing this statement is false. Whatever EM you're using, and whoever tuned it can't tune for all the variables in weather and temperatures your car will see.


Poseidon X said:


> I use a hallman MBC for pinpoint acurate boost control. It never flinches, same boost every time.


Bs again. First off a hallman mbc is just a bleeder valve that anyone can make at homedepot for less than $15 in parts. All it is, is a ball and spring and doesn't care what your target boost is. A mbc will never give you the same boost every single time. Heck it won't even give you the same boost from one day to the next. Temperature will greattly affect what boost you're seeing.



Poseidon X said:


> My boost gauge warns me at 1.8bar and i push it to 1.95bar.


You put so much emphasis on your boost gauge, but what you really should be keeping an eye on is egt's. Do you even have an egt gauge?



Poseidon X said:


> The minute you release or hesitate on the accelerator, the vacumm tells the recirculation valved to dumped compressed air.


You have no idea how a bov/bpv works do you? Vacuum doesn't "tell the bpv when to dump compressed air" as you put it. Here's a link to how a bov/bpv works in general. http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread...ighlight=nipple


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Did you do the porting yourself as well?


 With the exception of the monitors in my headrests, I've done every install, porting, or fabrication on my car. Sometimes it was my first time doing a certain mod but doing alot of research beforehand goes along way.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Im not disagreeing with that... with a proper setup, yes its fine, but a proper setup is not cheap.


It's very cheap. Especially when compared to the cost of an FI setup for an na car.



Poseidon X said:


> First of all.. a wide band 02 sensor.. the ONLY way to properly check your A/F ratio is $800 by it self for a decent one.


Hmmm. The Uego is only $455. http://www.jscspeed.com/universal/electronics/aem_uego.htm
Here are the most commonly used WB kits, all way below $800:
http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/xcart/c...ome.php?cat=248 I'd be best to add a RPM converter cable with any of these kits, which is $100.
Here's the Turboxs "Tuna" for $479:http://www.turboxs.com/Tuner/tunerfeat.shtml



Poseidon X said:


> Secondly.. AEM EMS? completely tuned? add on what another $1300.


 You don't need a standalone for a nitrous setup. Depending on what car you have, you can find EM that comes preloaded with basemaps for what mods and jet you're using.



Poseidon X said:


> Now if you want to really go crazy, you can run CO2 across your turbo intercooler and nitrous with 100% methanol injection


Crazy? What's so crazy about that. First off spraying co2 on your intercooler does almost nothing for lowering charge temps and it's a wast of money. Methanol sounds fancy but you can get the same benifits with water. It's all preference. Some people use straight water, some use water alky mix, and some use methonol. But it's not anything crazy, and is fairly common.

I'm not trying to be an ass to you, but can't try to give people advice on subjects you don't understand. I'd love for you to prove me wrong on any of this stuff, and I don't take offense to a good technical arguement. But what I want to see is links and facts. Not "Well my car doesn't do that", or "my friend said."


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> Killerbee, why hide the plates?


 I had these pics on honda-tech.com....theives







lurk the site sometimes, so its just a precaution.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> killerbee- Nice car man. I like the clean look. I can't stand the cars that look like they're going into battle in a MaddMaxx movie.


 thank u, i too don't like the "car looks like a spaceship" look


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > Im not disagreeing with that... with a proper setup, yes its fine, but a proper setup is not cheap.
> ...


 I have the Innovate LM-1 with the converter. Great Wideband for the money and they keep updating their software all the time. Has very good logging capability.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Toyota corolla 1.6 16v Duotone


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ysberg said:


> Toyota corolla 1.6 16v Duotone


 What did you use to get that half of the car clean? That must be some good stuff.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> ysberg said:
> 
> 
> > Toyota corolla 1.6 16v Duotone
> ...


 BEER


----------



## spacin (Nov 7, 2004)

a slightly modified 95 civic hatch si


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ysberg said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > ysberg said:
> ...


 Hahah.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

killerbee said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Killerbee, why hide the plates?
> ...


 So you are worried someone will search the plates and find your house and steal your car? Hmm I guess its possible. I just always wondered why people blur out their plates. Nice ride, for the class that its in.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice ride outlook8! Is it lifted? Looks like a slight lift...those AT are some of the best AT you could have picked. I like!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Filo said:


> Nice ride outlook8! Is it lifted? Looks like a slight lift...those AT are some of the best AT you could have picked. I like!


yeah, it's got a 3" suspension lift and 32x11.50 bfgs, just a few of the mods...like the tires, though i shouldv'e gone with the mud terrain or the goodyear mt/r but o well...

chris

EDIT:i'll try and post up some action pics, and maybe some videos, of some offroading/mudding later...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I am driving this now....a 97 Acura 2.5TL


































I need to give it a wash. and swap the bumper lights to clear.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ysberg said:


> Toyota corolla 1.6 16v Duotone










dam u lazy bum
clean the rest of the car


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Must be hard manuvering that thing around.


once you get used to it its easy. no prob. its something you have to master. its funny watching fools complain about how long a dodge intrepid is, and how hard that is to manuver. or some weak small car like that.







once you master it you can pretty much take it anywhere a compact can. you just have to know your dimensions, and that comes with practice.



> I believe the stretch limosine was


no a limosine is not classified as a car, its a limosine. my automobile is classified as a car.









anyways


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ride outlook8! Is it lifted? Looks like a slight lift...those AT are some of the best AT you could have picked. I like!
> ...


 I have videos, but I dont know how to host them







yeah if you are gonna use that truck for mud, you NEED mt tires, but for trails, those are great tires.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

1. 2000 Dodge durango
2. Here is my bike---> http://www.geocities.com/amafaj/v-star.html
3. My '89 YJ:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > Your turbo will never run lean if its tuned.
> ...


Ok firstly.. if you turned up the boost on the car the car will run lean. How does this not happen. It does period, so i dont know where you were going with that. If you hit overboost.. you run lean, thats just the way it is. When my o2 housing was installed, the car would have boosted to 25lbs of boost without boost control.... not possible without tearing the engine up. Now if you got a bad tank of gas.. or went through some severe weather i guess you could run slightly lean. But if you boost is almost perfectly constant. you are not going to run anywhere near dangerously lean.

The hallman holds boost more precise then any other type of boost controller period.. check the thousands of posts on evolutionm on this. Electronically controlling boost on the evo DOES NOT HOLD CONSITANT BOOST.. I hit the same exact boost level every single time. Using the XEDE or other controll units will not be able to produce the same boost every time. I received this info from shiv the notorious evo tuner himself. So its quite possible to go lean with this setup under rapidly changing conditions.

Its being tuned at vishnu... i believe they know what they are doing. The car will be mapped with the hallman controlling the boost. This will be much more accurate then just allowing the XEDE to controll boost.

Where are you getting this that the BOV does not vent from a vacumm tube? This is how it works.. hence the vacumm line running from the intake manifold to the BOV.. do i need to take a picture to show you how its configured?

The boost controller that was on the car previously did not hold boost consitantly because they spliced the boost solenoid and left this line hanging(dont know who did that).. then put the boost controller inline between the waste gate actuator and the turbo housing. The waste gate was getting the signal directly from the turbo housing. This is the in proper way to do this. the car was spooling at 3000rpm, but definately experiencing other problems and boost is not consitant under different loads.

The hallman was placed in line between the recirculating valve and the intake manifold... hardly any vacumm line used.. mounted above the radiator out of the way under the intake.

By the time an EGT gives you any kind of worthwhile data.. you have already done damage. i know im good to 21lbs of boost at the max.. so im coming in around 19.8 to be well on the safe side. Its constant.. ever single time. I use my defi data link to record just to make sure. Im very rich if anything.. no chance of running lean.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Ok firstly.. if you turned up the boost on the car the car will run lean. How does this not happen. It does period, so i dont know where you were going with that. If you hit overboost.. you run lean, thats just the way it is. When my o2 housing was installed, the car would have boosted to 25lbs of boost without boost control.... not possible without tearing the engine up. Now if you got a bad tank of gas.. or went through some severe weather i guess you could run slightly lean. But if you boost is almost perfectly constant. you are not going to run anywhere near dangerously lean.


There are alot of other factors that can make you run lean, and you're not seeing the same boost everyday with an mbc. It's physically impossible for an mbc to increase or decrease duty cycles for weather conditions. Plain and simple. I'd love to hear how you think it will.

Maf voltage is only one factor in how your ecu adjusts loadmaps, and it varies depending on if your in olf or clf. Timing also plays a major role in knock control. You're liking simply at boost. Let's say you go to a trackday and use some 100 octane gas. Your ecu will advance timing when it realizes there's higher octane gas. Once the trackday is over, you fill up with 92 octane (or whatever is available in your state). Your ecu still has timing advance for the higher octane, and you WILL see knock with the lower octane. Oh my gosh! You jsut got knock even though your boost is "perfectly constant".


Poseidon X said:


> The hallman holds boost more precise then any other type of boost controller period.. check the thousands of posts on evolutionm on this. Electronically controlling boost on the evo DOES NOT HOLD CONSITANT BOOST.


How's that crow taste?
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...ghlight=ebc+mbc
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...ghlight=ebc+mbc
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...ghlight=ebc+mbc



Poseidon X said:


> I hit the same exact boost level every single time. Using the XEDE or other controll units will not be able to produce the same boost every time. I received this info from shiv the notorious evo tuner himself. So its quite possible to go lean with this setup under rapidly changing conditions.
> 
> Its being tuned at vishnu... i believe they know what they are doing. The car will be mapped with the hallman controlling the boost. This will be much more accurate then just allowing the XEDE to controll boost.


The Hallman mbc is just a bleedervalve. Did I not just say that earlier? Why would you put a mbc you can build for $15 on your $28K car? It is not "precise", and you do not hit the same boost everytime you drive the car. It's impossible to hit the same boost in different weather conditions without adjusting the boost manually. Hence the name Manual Boost Controller. Here's a link on your own boards that say the exact same thing I've been saying: http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...ghlight=ebc+mbc.Even your beloved Vishnu doesn't use an mbc with thier Xede. It still uses the fbc, and only has the option for an EBC for alternate boost control. They don't even use an mbc with thier unichips. So there goes your "hallman holds boost more precise then any other type of boost controller" theory. Please explain to me how you think an mbc works, and how it will give you the same boost in different weather conditions. I'd love to hear this.



Poseidon X said:


> Where are you getting this that the BOV does not vent from a vacumm tube? This is how it works.. hence the vacumm line running from the intake manifold to the BOV.. do i need to take a picture to show you how its configured?


Hahha. The bov doesn't vent from a vacuum tube. It uses vacuum and boost pressure from the vacuum line that goes to the mani as an almost exact opposite to what it's seeing in the chargepipes. Did you not read that link I gave you? How do you think it can keep your bov shut when there's positive pressure in your chargepipes? How do you think it can open when to release compressor surge when there's vacuum in those pipes?

To be exact, the bov vents to the induction hose or to atmosphere, but it does not, in any way, shape, or form, vent to the vacuum line attached to the bov. The champer that the vacuum line attaches to is completly seperate from the chamber that vents intake charge.



Poseidon X said:


> The boost controller that was on the car previously did not hold boost consitantly because they spliced the boost solenoid and left this line hanging(dont know who did that).. then put the boost controller inline between the waste gate actuator and the turbo housing. The waste gate was getting the signal directly from the turbo housing. This is the in proper way to do this. the car was spooling at 3000rpm, but definately experiencing other problems and boost is not consitant under different loads.


Unless it's an ABC this is the correct way to install a mbc. The FBC line was hanging because they didn't ziptie it up like they should have. Your mbc now controls boost and it takes the fbc out of the loop entirely. How do you think it could control boost with the fbc selenoid venting too? This is why it's called a bleedervalve. It's only purpose is to bleed pressure between a manifold vacuum source and wastegate actuator, and you control at what springrate it bleeds.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE]The hallman was placed in line between the recirculating valve and the intake manifold... hardly any vacumm line used.. mounted above the radiator out of the way under the intake.


Hahahhahahahahha. You've just taken out all boost control except the wastegate spring. How can an mbc possibly control boost when it's between the bov and the intake mani? Do you even understand how your wastegate controls boost, and how a selenoid or bleedervalve keeps the wastegate closed longer to build up higher boost? Right now your car is seeing wastegate boost and nothing more. And your car is now bleeding off positive manifold pressure that the maf has alread accounted for. You're also running less boost than what the wastegate is allowing you because basicaly you now have a leak in your manifold. You should have either left it how it was, or connected one side of the mbc to the wastegate actuator and the other side should be teed into the vacuum line for the bov. 
Here's a link on how you should have installed the mbc. Now go fix your mbc before you give me your expert advice. I don't even own an Evo and I'm showing you how to properly install your mbc.
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...ghlight=ebc+mbc



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] By the time an EGT gives you any kind of worthwhile data.. you have already done damage. i know im good to 21lbs of boost at the max.. so im coming in around 19.8 to be well on the safe side. Its constant.. ever single time. I use my defi data link to record just to make sure. Im very rich if anything.. no chance of running lean.


Once again you have no clue what you're talking about. If EGT wasn't important on a turbo car then why is it winning this poll on Evolutionm.net? And if it wasn't important then why are they making fun of this noob for even asking?
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=87017


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

2001 accord lx. Nothing fancy but I love it.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I just wanted to post one of my first cars....

LMAO

-Obie

it had hydraulics, it was coool to me then....ridiculous now.....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

the interior......OI!!

-Sofa LOL LOL LMAO


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Love the interior.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Different strokes for different folks. I used to be into lowriders when I was younger too, but my tastes have changed since then.

It's nice to see a good variety of cars here. The only other sites I'm on daily are www.Impreza.net and www.NWCustoms.com , both of which are predominantly Subaru.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> So you are worried someone will search the plates and find your house and steal your car? Hmm I guess its possible. I just always wondered why people blur out their plates. Nice ride, for the class that its in.


 Thanks, yea its just a precaution...if you think about it a pic on the net gets around so it might fall into the wrong hand.

best time was a 15.2 @ 93 n/a (on stock tires)
i/h/e clutch and flywheel. but the car is more enjoyable in everyday driving rather than at the track, which is what i had in mind since day 1.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

sofa n obie- that is dope









dont like interior or hydrualics though. try to keep em as stock and clean as you can. thats what its all about. oh dont like the 2 door either.

but besides that pretty dope.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > Ok firstly.. if you turned up the boost on the car the car will run lean. How does this not happen. It does period, so i dont know where you were going with that. If you hit overboost.. you run lean, thats just the way it is. When my o2 housing was installed, the car would have boosted to 25lbs of boost without boost control.... not possible without tearing the engine up. Now if you got a bad tank of gas.. or went through some severe weather i guess you could run slightly lean. But if you boost is almost perfectly constant. you are not going to run anywhere near dangerously lean.
> ...


Your completely wrong in saying my MBC is not up and running correctly. First of all the hallman pro is not a bleeder valve. Its a RESTRICTION BASED BOOST CONTROLLER! This is the optimal install for a restriction based boost controller to be installed in the evo. Right from the tech guru malibu jack on evom.net. The way the car was originally setup, was how DSMs used to run their boost controllers.. not optimal, not consitant. I live in california.. what weather conditions are you talking about? I live in the most consitant climate in the world, Salinas valley.. 20 degrees variation of temperature a year. What weather im i concerned about? And why would i switch to 100 octane fuel without loading a 100 octane map? I use the same exact brand of gas at the same station every time i fill up ( there can still be variances there) I dont need to run a super aggressive tune on an evo to run fast. Im not looking to blow the car up. I dont see the factory setup running dangerously lean.. with proper tunning you have the same safety parameters.

Vishnu Xede does not hold boost constant.. this has been noted by almost all of the users.. why would they promote something that they dont create or cannot profit from? It doesnt reall matter because without the boost controller the engine would have been blown! SO WHAT THE f*ck ARE YOU ARGUING ABOUT! the boost was completely out of control as a result of a completely ported o2 housing, it needed to be limited.. which is exactly what has been done. And i can assure you its not leaking manifold pressure.. i will smoke you at anytime.









oh an wait.. do they use the e. boost solenoid on turbo drag cars and other race cars? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they dont. They use Hallman Pro MBCs to controll the boost because they are "pinpoint accurate". Same reason the 700hp Dynoflash evo uses the hallman mbc to control its boost.

"why not just disconnect two lines that go to factory solenoid
and install boost controler to these two lines
far more simple
madrid"

"This was the "Old way" some DSM guys used to regulate their boost pressure, I think they called it the old "Aquarium Tank Valve" mod.. Its not the optimum way to do this because of the nature of bleedoff type boost control.. It is a very simple thing, but I can see at the boost levels we deal with, that you could end up with serious overboost conditions under some circumstances.

Let me add that this is not a good thing for a manual boost controller.. But with a solenoid based boost controller, since the computer regulates the boost pressure, the solenoid would bleed off more pressure if there was a possibility of overboost..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

this is just a weekend car


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my weekday car is this


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> I just wanted to post one of my first cars....
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...


 Why did you sell it? Did you get out of the pimp business and sell your hoes to snoop?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> the interior......OI!!
> 
> -Sofa LOL LOL LMAO


 and if a bitch gets an attitude...pop it like its hooot....:and hits the switches::laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its if a bitch try to get at u park it like its hot

if a #REMOVED# give u attitude pop it like its hot....u dork


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> its if a bitch try to get at u park it like its hot
> 
> if a #REMOVED# give u attitude pop it like its hot....u dork


 oops my bizzle


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol daddy...wtf did i tell u...no more ebonics for u...ever after wut u posted in my thread about stepping on some kix


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

bambino, this was more recent, you'll like this, it was our baby in seattle,

48k original miles, I GAVE IT TO MY BEST FRIEND IN SEATTLE, he loves it.

his name is Beccetti, figures right?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] Your completely wrong in saying my MBC is not up and running correctly. First of all the hallman pro is not a bleeder valve. Its a RESTRICTION BASED BOOST CONTROLLER!


Let me be specific then. Most people don't know the difference betwen a bleeder valve and ball & spring mbc, and the term is used interchangebly. That's why I mentioned "springrate" in the post you quoted. If it's a true bleeder then it would bleed directly to atmosphere and there is no ball or spring involved. I said in an earier post that it's a ball and spring valve. With the exception of changing out the spring on the wastegate, ALL boost controllers are "RESTRICTION BASED BOOST CONTROLLERS". 
http://www.boostcontroller.com/display_page.php?i=22
Here's an excerpt: 
The MBC is adjusted by turning a knob (or other adjustor), which varies the load on the spring inside the MBC. By adjusting it so there is more load on the spring, you are 'raising the boost" because more boost pressure is required to move the ball off its seat before the signal can pass to the Wastegate Actuator. By contrast, lessening the load on the spring allows the boost signal to more easily unseat the ball and continue on its voyage to the Wastegate Actuator, so by backing the adjustor away from the spring, you are "lowering the boost". *The Joe P MBC, and all Hallman Manual Boost Controllers, are ball-and-spring type MBCs. *

Hmmmm. I wonder what's inside there? Maybe a ball and a spring?








It's an overpriced mbc that you can make at HomeDepot:









Wanna see what the original Hallman mbc was? He built his mbc's from parts at his local builiding supplies store:








Wait a minute, that looks like the diagram I posted above. Oh, that's cause it is the same thing. Thier new kits are the exact same thing with a pretty casing. So don't go touting the Hallman as the best thing ever. It's exactly the same as any othe mbc out there. What you paid $180 for you could have built yourself for $15.

You keep touting the Hallman as the best thing ever. What makes it any different from let's say the Turboxs mbc:








The DNA mbc:








The GoFastBits mbc:








The JoeP mbc:











Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] This is the optimal install for a restriction based boost controller to be installed in the evo. Right from the tech guru malibu jack on evom.net.


*You still haven't explained to me how an mbc can control boost if it's inline between the manifold and bov?* Give me the link and I'll show you why your mbc is installed wrong.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] The way the car was originally setup, was how DSMs used to run their boost controllers.. not optimal, not consitant.


This is how mbc's are set up on almost all turbo cars, and most of the people that see spiking are actually seeing creep, not spiking. Do you even know the difference between the two? Do you even know what causes spiking and creep? Explain to me why it's "not optimal, not consitant." You dont' even understand how this system works. It's the exact same concept that is being applied when the Evo guys use manifold pressure for thier pressure source. Do you even know why it's not consistent on your car? I'll answer it for you. Having it hooked up between the compressor and wastegate actuator gives it instentanious response. But this causes spiking on Evos. It may have to do with the twinscroll turbo, and the exhuast pulses being a little lopsided. With it hooked up between the wastegate actuator and your manifold simply lessens the response from the pressure source, keeping it from spiking. But it's the exact same theory as hooking it up between the compressor and wastegate actuator. But you still have your mbc hooked up wrong so it doesn't matter in this case.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] And why would i switch to 100 octane fuel without loading a 100 octane map? I use the same exact brand of gas at the same station every time i fill up ( there can still be variances there) I dont need to run a super aggressive tune on an evo to run fast. Im not looking to blow the car up. I dont see the factory setup running dangerously lean.. with proper tunning you have the same safety parameters.


Running higher octane gas will give you more knock protection. Even on a map tuned for 91octane piss water, higher octane will give you great benifits.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] Vishnu Xede does not hold boost constant.. this has been noted by almost all of the users.. why would they promote something that they dont create or cannot profit from? It doesnt reall matter because without the boost controller the engine would have been blown! SO WHAT THE f*ck ARE YOU ARGUING ABOUT!


So if the Xede doesn't hold boost then what are you going to use for boost control? Shiv won't tune your car with an mbc because both the unichips and the Xede use the stock fbc to contorl boost. If Shiv can't control boost then why were his cars the only ones in the 11's for the STI/EVO shootout on Oct23rd?
http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.ph...t=dynoflash+mbc And why are people even having Shiv tune thier cars if he can't get thier boost spot on. I'd guess he'd be out of business in the Evo world if he didn't know what he's doing.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE]And i can assure you its not leaking manifold pressure.. i will smoke you at anytime.


Oh noes!!!!!!!!one!! We're gonna have an E-race! That's so lame dude.



Poseidon X said:


> QUOTE] oh an wait.. do they use the e. boost solenoid on turbo drag cars and other race cars? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they dont. They use Hallman Pro MBCs to controll the boost because they are "pinpoint accurate". Same reason the 700hp Dynoflash evo uses the hallman mbc to control its boost.


Bullshit. Most of the high hp drag cars use external wastegates as primary boost control. And some use an mbc in conjunction with an external wastegate, but none of them use an mbc with an internal wastegate. And the Hallman isn't the mbc used in most drag cars and race cars. And there are just as many drag and race cars using ebc's as there are mbc's.
Hmmm, no hallman here:
The fastest Subaru in the U.S.:
esx drag car
Second, Al's an ass, but that's a different story. That same car uses an external wastegate: http://www.dragsport.com/issue/2004/0904_feat_article.shtml You can't get 30pis of boost with just an mbc and expect it not to spike badly. 
I dont' see a hallman on the Do-luck skyline. Wait what is that? Oh my gosh it's a ebc:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/499237
I don't see a hallman here on the A'pexi Evo. Wait what is that? Oh my gosh it's a ebc:
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0406scc_evo11/
There's no hallman here on the Toda Evo. Wait what is that? Oh my gosh it's a ebc:
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0406scc_evo07/
I don't see a hallman here on the world's most powerful stock block Supra:
http://turbomagazine.com/features/0403tur_980supra/
No Hallman on the world's fastest unibody Supra:
http://turbomagazine.com/features/0212tur_titan/

I don't even know why I'm wasting my time with you. Obviously this stuff is over your head. You got owned in the nitrous discussion. And now you want to talk about something you know as little about. I've posted up links on your own forum proving you wrong, and all you come back with is bs and crap you've heard from other people. I'm done talking to you untill you post links proving your point, and until you can answer the questions I've asked you.

1. You still haven't explained to me how an mbc can control boost if it's inline between the manifold and bov.
2. How does any boost controller raise boost above wastegate boost?
3. Explain how an mbc is not affected by weather or altitude.
4. Explain the difference between spiking and creep. 
5. Explain what causes spiking and creep. 
6. Explain to me why installing any boost controller, whether it's an mbc or ebc, between the compressor and wastegate actuator is "not optimal, not consitant." 
7. You still haven't explained how a bov vents from a vacuum tube.
8. This is a honest question because I don't know where the o2 is on the Evo. But what does ported o2 housing have anything to do with boost control?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MY E-car can beat your E-car









Only car in the 11's? Thats pretty weaksauce.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> MY E-car can beat your E-car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahha. E-thug for life yo!

Ya, they had alot of problems at that track, but believe it or not, 11's is pretty fast for an import. If I was going to build a drag car it'd be domestic all the way. Mmmmm, 03 Cobra.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Once the o2 housing was installed boost was all over the place hitting anywhere betwen 15psi and other times it would have overboosted itselfs into non existance. I did not have a choice first of all to do anything but ad an mbc. I had no clue there even was an mbc on the car as it was not visible without removing the entire front aero tray and getting under the car. While i was installing the hallman to prevent my engine from blowing up, i noticed the turboxs mbc underneath. There was no way of knowing this was there without going through this process.

$100 dollars is hardly alot.. Thats peanuts, why would i make i rely on a screw spring and ball from home depot> If anything else its installed untill i get custom tuned. Shiv can set my car up however he wants to, but using a closed loop EBC in conjunction with an ecu has the same effect as using a boost controller? so whats your point? Also considering those cars are all sponsored.. why would they not put in $500 dollar ebcs?So what part of my mbc isnt working? Considering it spool at 2900rpm and will not go over 1.9 bar. A restriction type MBC does not allow boost to surpass the set limit. Doesnt matter how hard its driven.. and i slowly tune it using the in cockpit control. The peak boost is still recorded at 1.9bar 1 month later. I suppose its lying to me?

its pretty obvious you are a troll. you have 86 posts and almost all of them are trying to prove everyone else wrong.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> nitrous is soo bad for your engine..


Remeber this quote? Hahahha. How am I a troll when the only person I've proven wrong is you? You're the one that was talking crap about NitrousCorvette's car and you don't even understand the basics of tuning. Then you want to spout more crap that makes no sense. I think it's hilarious that you want to talk crap about this guys fully built Vette and you can't even explain how you can possible build more than wastegate boost with your mbc between your mani and bov.

You still haven't answered a single question with any factual evidence. All I've heard is useless drivel.



Poseidon X said:


> Once the o2 housing was installed boost was all over the place hitting anywhere betwen 15psi and other times it would have overboosted itselfs into non existance.


How is this an answer to this?



scrappydoo said:


> 8. This is a honest question because I don't know where the o2 is on the Evo. But what does ported o2 housing have anything to do with boost control? .


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont' go around telling people that their tank set-up is stupid if I don't have a clue what I'm talking about , now do I?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I never did that.. if you would have been here through our many other discussion you would know that i loved his vette. The majority of nitrous users do not have a proper setup. The majority of the automotive public thinks its horrible for the engine. And its crazy of you to think that everyone is running a proper nitrous set up like he was.

You are a troll buddy


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess that I'm a troll because i proved you wrong? Ok then.








That's fine you like the guy's car, but that still has nothing to do with you posting information that is absolutly wrong. Period. If I posted that Rhoms can live together in tank, people would tell me I'm wrong. I'm telling you that you are wrong.

This debate is going no where.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My ride is a size 11 Bates Desert Steel Toe Combat boots.

I can do 0-60 in possibly never!
I can do a 1/4 mile in a quick pace with 85lbs of full gear on me

My mods to my ride include:
1 Dull Dogtag attached to my left boot
2 Dr. Sholes footpadders

If i had pictures, i'd post my ride


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats kick's idiot, This is rides Godddd (nepolian dinamite voice) Lmao


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> bambino, this was more recent, you'll like this, it was our baby in seattle,
> 
> 48k original miles, I GAVE IT TO MY BEST FRIEND IN SEATTLE, he loves it.
> 
> his name is Beccetti, figures right?


yeah i like it. but newer cars shouldnt have rags on top. thats for classics. but still -that car is beutiful.














2 thumbs up.

good pic too.

... you know, you should have given that brougham to me though :laugh:

...









cool maing- you just moved up a notch in my book, and that puts you a notch one






























SWEET maing!!!!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> My ride is a size 11 Bates Desert Steel Toe Combat boots.
> 
> I can do 0-60 in possibly never!
> I can do a 1/4 mile in a quick pace with 85lbs of full gear on me
> ...


 I hear ya. My only ride for a while were my jungle boots. Jungle combat Woot!

(A 5/20Infantry, a detatchment of 25th Infantry stationed at Ft.Lewis)


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

This is my car:

It`s a Toyota MR2 SW20 2.0L GTI
16v 
Twin-Cam


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

another one


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And another one...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And the last one...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's hot man!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

janus said:


> And the last one...











umm.....ok.....you look mad tite yo......









I hope you don't wear that hat in the back seat

AND CLEAN YOUR DAMN CAR!!!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Toyota Seqoua
Acura RSX


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why do u have a racing seat in the passengeers side when theres no steering wheel there?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > And the last one...
> ...


 That`s not me but it`s my friend Remyo.








He doesn`t always look this mad though!

And the hat...I wish I could wear it ....I last it last week.









And yes , he is a bit dirty on this picture!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> That's hot man!










Thanks!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> why do u have a racing seat in the passengeers side when theres no steering wheel there?


 Well this picture is taking on the day that I installed the seats.
On this point I was halfway!
I began with that side because I had to figure out to install it.This way I could always use my car in the evening. The next seat I had installed the next day.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And sorry fot the large pictures.
I`m not that good with digi-cam and computers!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I hope you don't wear that hat in the back seat


 You`re not a Rossi/Yamaha fan ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

janus said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't wear that hat in the back seat
> ...


 No, it's just butt ugly.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I was happy with it, it was my favorite hat!!!








I bought it on a holiday in Spain, so I can`t buy a new one.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u hate muslims


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u hate muslims


 Who?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

janus


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my bad...that was my idiot friend...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> janus


 What did he say?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nothing...my friend was just looking at some of the threads and saw something he didnt like and posted it...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That bastard.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u hate muslims


 I hate Islam!!! So...that`s another topic, dude!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

did u not just read MY BAD>it was my friend? calm ur ass down


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Oeps you`re getting abit agressive!
You`re post came in when I was posting mine.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

OK, here's mine...










Rich


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice car! Is he really yours?
Looks like a showcar to me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

achoo...im sorry im allergic to bullshit


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Last Wip. 88' Lincoln Town Car...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I beleaved in the "Big Bang Theory....


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

New car, 4 CYL 98' Kia Sephia. Love the gas savings.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

a peice of sh*t 1998 mazda 626


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i drive a dino bike.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cheif kyle...i heard ur cute


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Last Wip. 88' Lincoln Town Car...


dope.

my first car was a 85 lincon, executive series. it was siiiiiick. naw it was more like flawless.- then some stupid ho t boned me and totaled it. thats how i got my cadi


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> cheif kyle...i heard ur cute


WTF???


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea i got t boned too...it sucks....are u giving me attitude?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you are f-ckin crazy maing.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

am i?


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

'93 VW corrado with a VR6 and other mods


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

wow ive never seen a mod like that before to a car. how fast does that make it go?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> wow ive never seen a mod like that before to a car. how fast does that make it go?:laugh:


 LOL, doesn't she scratch the window at high speeds?

-obie


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

edmond said:


> '93 VW corrado with a VR6 and other mods


 me gusta corrados, but your avitar confuses me because someone on this board has it.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm driving a mercedes benz break

In the summer i have a black Chevrolet Corvette stingray, it is a full restauration object









350 cu
280 horse power (new engine)
built in 1975 (original it come from Texas)


```
[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882motor_v8_corvette-med.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882corvette5-med.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882corvette1-1-med.jpg[/IMG]

Greetzzzz  stingray  [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/buttrock.gif[/IMG]
```


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Stingray looks nice and clean!


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> edmond said:
> 
> 
> > '93 VW corrado with a VR6 and other mods
> ...


 I had I first.







The car is way faster then my chevette. as for the "hood ornament" I thought that she was a nice addition


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you mean "mod"


----------

